# Salt Spreader in Service Body



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a 2010 GMC 3500 SRW w/ 8' Reading service body, and I am wondering if anyone has put a spreader in a body like this? I am debating putting one in it this season, but am concerned of its fit. The body inside dimensions are 48.5" wide, 24.5" tall, and 8' long. Most spreaders are at 50" wide, and the vertical area of the hopper top (the 50" wide part) starts at 26" up which sounds like it would be a very tight fit. 

This is making me wonder if I would have to go with a true V style spreader like the Smith Spreaders or the DownEaster stainless/electric models. The reason for this being that they are 50" wide at the top, but have no vertical part that continues that width downward at all, instead it just immediately V's inward.

Does anyone have any pictures or experience running a Vbox in a SRW service body?


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

We have a Salt Dogg SHPE2000 in our service body and it fits fine.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

We put one in my buddys F350 srw. All we did was add 3 2x6 to lift it up to clear the body. I will say watch the weight body plus tools it runs very heavy with not much salt in it at all!! It would not be my first option due to weight.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i had one in a f350 srw worked out great it was a 8 foot meyers fit fine ill see if i can dig up some pics


----------

